# 7D Mark II best AF setting to reduce foreground focusing?



## TallDude (Oct 2, 2020)

With my old t2i I used the single focal point to follow the basketball shooting. Now I have a 7D mark ii
and I'm shooting surfing. I'm using a Sigma 100-400mm f5-6.3 . I'm still trying to figure out all the auto focus points and options I now have over the t2i. I'm shooting from the beach elevated maybe 10' and the waves break 100 to 200 yds out. I've got the 15 point larger box array displayed with the smaller point array right and left. When I tracking the subject the autofocus points are highlighting as they are centered in the main AF array. When I review the shot, the wave or white water in the foreground is ending up perfectly in focus, but my centered subject is not?


----------



## weepete (Oct 2, 2020)

I'd try using the 8 point expanded AF, but it may work with all focus points if you can adjust the AF tracking.

Canon Knowledge Base - Auto focus cases and settings in AI Servo mode - EOS 7D Mark II (VIDEO) (TEXT)

I found i needed to play about with these settings a bit on my camera to get it where I wanted it.

In your situation I'd try Case 2, then if it didn't work have a play with the tracking sensitivity and the AF point swithing before giving Case 5 and 6 a go


----------



## TallDude (Oct 2, 2020)

Thank you. I'll try that.
Question 1 :   On the 'Selectable AF point' there's 9 point, 21 point, and 65 points. Are you suggesting I use 9 points? 
Question 2 :   On the 'Select AF area manual selection, should I leave all the options checked?


----------



## TallDude (Oct 3, 2020)

I watched a few videos on the settings. Not that it's completely clear, but I get it. I'm using 21 points, and I check all AF points except the last two. Also reviewed the settings on my lens, and and made a few suggested adjustments. Now I just have to go out and test it. Thanks.


----------



## photoflyer (Oct 3, 2020)

I would use a single focus point for best focus.  On the 6D Mark II and now the R6, I actually practiced, without looking, moving the focus point around.  But, normally I plan the next set of shots for composition  and beforehand move the focus point accordingly.   

Surfing shots shots...fun subject matter.  

And you're going really enjoy the (big) step up to the 7D Mark II.


----------

